# CCJ applying for naturalisation



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Dear forum users,

I have a CCJ recorded on my name in 2012, and it still show on my record. Do I have to put this on the british citizenship forum and will this get me refused for naturalisation? Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, quite likely. If you haven't paid the amount entered against you, and CCJ is registered against you, you are unlikely to succeed in being naturalised. You first need to get it off your record, and wait for some time before applying.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Its so strange that one CCJ will get you refused. New laws are really though:-(. The funny thing is Joppa CCJ is still showing active on my name but I had paid of the balance in 2014. The reason its showing active on my name is because one company got me ccj in 2012 and sold the case to a different company in 2013 and I payed them off. So court is not accepting my proof for ccj to be satisfied because company name is different then when case was went to court. So all this is really funny and will get me refused. Laws are becoming more stressful then ever I just got fed up


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rules changed in April and Home Office now has power to refuse naturalisation on a number of grounds including CCJ. It's not automatic so you may still have a chance but they do reserve the right to refuse.


----------

